# Frozen postpartum pads?



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

I've never done this myself, but I was thinking maybe doing some this time. I have some newborn sposies I got on sale until the mec is gone, and I won't use them all. I was going to use some pp herbal infusion. Do I just pour in into the diaper, how much? And then you just freeze it? Can I do it before hand? Do you just put it against your skin, frozen like that? How many should I make?

TIA!


----------



## suddenlyamama (Mar 6, 2010)

OMG! These were a lifesaver for me! I swear it would have taken weeks longer to heal had my DH (awww) and I not have prepared 30 or so pads. I just used maxis and once I used the diapers they give for the baby from the hospital.

A good recipe we used, I think from birthing from within, was a tbsp of aloe vera juice, a tsp of witch hazel. The witch hazel was wonderful!

Just put it on frozen. Cold at first but so nice for soothing.

Good luck!


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suddenlyamama*
> 
> A good recipe we used, I think from birthing from within, was a tbsp of aloe vera juice, a tsp of witch hazel. The witch hazel was wonderful!


Witch hazel IS wonderful but, MAKE SURE you get the alcohol-free kind!!


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

so you only used 2 tsp of liquid total in each pad?


----------



## suddenlyamama (Mar 6, 2010)

The recipe is to your preferance. You could soak them in aloe and witch hazel if you wanted.


----------



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

I have never had a baby, but when I had my anus removed, they cut me open exactly the same way they would if you had an episiotomy. My doctor told me that the incision was similar to a 4th. degree episiotomy tear, so that is long and painful! I was very sore for about 2-3 weeks. I was still using a wheelchair full-time back then and it hurt to sit down all day long.

One thing the hospital did for me after surgery was they used these special maxi pads that had ice pack solution in them. They snapped them open like an ice pack and I wore one with disposable panties (they borrowed all of this from the labor and delivery floor, from what a nurse told me). These were a godsend! Later, when I came home, my caregiver did something similar with Natracare long maxi pads. She put witch hazel and bottled water mixed together on the pad and froze several of them. I would change them every couple of hours. They made sitting down much more bearable. The witch hazel also reduced swelling a great deal as well.

Jessie


----------



## slippy (Nov 4, 2006)

We used a few squirts of calendula and witch hazel in a spray bottle of water then gave the maxis a good spritzing then froze them. I found the ones with a heavy misting were more comfortable, flexible, and more absorbant than the fully soaked ones


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

I made them. I dipped them in an herbal infusion for a second and then squeezed them out. So I guess we'll see how it goes!


----------



## lapoucelle (Dec 11, 2010)

you'll be so happy you did! I made them for my second and it was so helpful for both swelling/hemhorroids. I'm made up my herbal blend and will be making more this week!


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Open up the back of the diaper and pour ice right in between the layers.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

I personally worry about the "gel" stuff that's in sposies coming into contact with delicate healing skin if they're cut open. I think it would be better & safer to use a large, thick overnight pad instead. The filling in sposies creeps me out.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I just made some - we'll see how they turn out. I filled a squirt bottle with 1/2 witch hazel and 1/2 strong comfrey root & leaf tea and then squeezed that on to regular maxi pads. The ones that seem like they will work best are a Target brand "Maxi Super" pads (kind of thick). The "overnight ultra thins" seem like they'll work the worst. Sorry for the poor description of the type of pad - I don't normally wear them and don't know the lingo. ;-) I just opened the individually wrapped pads, squeezed liquid on them and folded them back into the wrapper. I read on MDC that a mama did that and it just seemed the simplest thing to do.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Had baby a few days ago and back to report.

I used the "feel better about yourself for using 'sposies" 'sposies, the kind that don't have any nasty stuff in them and cost you a kidney.







I'm glad I did, I liked how much surface area they covered, but if I had to do it over again, I'd use a squirt bottle or mister. They felt awesome, but were too saturated to hold much lochia and so they leaked pretty easily.


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

I used those giant pads for incontinence (also had some of those giant puffy maxi pads that a friend gave me as her leftovers PP). I used a peri bottle with water, calendula and witch hazel and squirted each pad so it was damp but not soaked, as I'd read somewhere about people freezing their tender bits (like actually getting frostbite!) and I just put those in the freezer when I went into labour. They were AWESOME and because they weren't saturated they held in the liquid as well as my flow. I also put WH and Calendula into my peribottle when I went to the bathroom which should reduce swelling.


----------

